# sie haben Beziehungen in die Provinz (accusative?)



## Mozzerfan99

Hi,
I was having a little bit of trouble with the sentence 'Selbst namhafte Stars haben Beziehungen in die Provinz', and more specifically the phrase 'in die Provinz'.
First off, could anybody explain to me what 'Provinz' means in this context (unfortunately context doesn't really help you work it out, I read the whole article and still don't know what they're getting at to be fair). But also, why is the accusative used here rather than the dative? Surely if the relationships are being had in the _Provinz_, there is no sense of motion towards, so why is the dative not being employed here?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## berndf

Mozzerfan99 said:


> could anybody explain to me what 'Provinz' means in this context


_*Die *Provinz_ is the same as _*the *province_ (="the" province as such, not a particular one); contrasts with _capital, metropolis_.



Mozzerfan99 said:


> But also, why is the accusative


Their (the stars') contacts/connections/relations _reach in*to*_ the province. Accusative is about _direction, target, aim_ and not about _motion_. That frequently heard and read explanation with _motion_ does more harm then good. _Direction, target, aim_ often involves _motion_. But as far as the semantics of the accusative is concerned, that is incidental and not conceptual.


----------



## Dan2

Mozzer: Note that in English we say, "They have connections (or ties) *to *..."  That may help you feel better about the accusative.

As for "Provinz", compare Engish "provincial".


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> "They have connections (or ties) *to *..."


But that would be _Beziehungen zur Provinz_ and not _in die Provinz_.


----------



## Mozzerfan99

Ok I think I understand now. So the translation would be something along the lines of 'reaching into the province'... 

So would _zur_ work? Would that change the meaning at all?


----------



## berndf

Yes, _zur Provinz_ means that your are connected to the province as such (people and countryside) while both_ in der Provinz_ and _in die Provinz_ is about connections to certain people there.


----------



## Mozzerfan99

Oh I think I see what you mean, so _zu_ means more literally _to_, so it is ties to the countryside itself, but because it is in, it means to things _in _countryside?
So...
Beziehungen zur Provinz - ties to the countryside itself
Beziehungen in der Provinz - relationships within the countryside
Beziehungen in die Provinz - ties reaching into the province (although I'm still not clear on the difference in English meaning with the accusative and dative)


----------



## berndf

With the preposition _in_ it is easier for an English speaker than with other _Wechselpräpositionen_. Before accusative and dative became indistinguishable in English,  English had exactly the same logic as German. To continue to be able to express the difference also after the loss of the formal case distinction,  the alternative preposition _into_ became popular to express the former accusative meaning while _in_ remained possible as well. Hence, in modern English a phrase is a former accusative, if both _in_ and _into_ are possible and a former dative, if only _in_ is possible.

Former accusative:
_He looked into her eyes.
He looked in her eyes_.

Former dative:
_He was into a state of shock.
He was in a state of shock_.

If you concentrate of the examples with the preposition _in_ this rule may help you to develop an intuition for _Wechselpräpositionen_ based on your intuition in your own language. And developing an intuition for something in a foreign language is always much better then learning complicated rules.


----------



## Mozzerfan99

Thanks and I do understand the general difference, it is really just that specific example (in die Provinz/in der Provinz) where I don't understand the subtle difference in what they are conveying.
My best guess is that with the dative, the implication is that he is for example dating someone within the _Provinz_ or has family there... So is the implication that with the accusative, he has ties there while he has outside, rather than having relationships while he is there, if you see what I mean?


----------



## berndf

In this particular case, the difference is only a tiny nuance. Both express essentially the same fact but they offer a slightly different viewing angle. With dative it expresses the mere existence of the contacts, in accusative the focus is on your ability to use them (reach out to them).

EDIT: There is also another interpretation: You may use accusative to emphasise that you have connections far away, reaching as far as the province. In this case you would normally add _bis_: _Sie haben Beziehungen bis in die Provinz. _


----------



## JClaudeK

Mozzerfan99 said:


> 'Selbst namhafte Stars haben Beziehungen in die Provinz'





berndf said:


> In this particular case, the difference is only a tiny nuance.


Indeed.
You could replace "Beziehungen in *die* Provinz" by "Beziehungen *zu* (_target) _Leuten (, die) in *der* Provinz (leben)".


----------



## Mozzerfan99

Ok I understand that now, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Dan2

berndf said:


> Hence, in modern English a phrase is a former accusative, if both _in_ and _into_ are possible and a former dative, if only _in_ is possible.


In the case of an "accusative", often _only _"into" is possible:
_He has good insights into (in) German grammar.
Speak into (in) the microphone, please.
She came into (in) a large sum of money.
He walked right into (in) a large pit.
It broke into (in) several pieces.  _(Cf.: _It broke in several places_ - dative.)


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> In the case of an "accusative", often _only _"into" is possible:
> _He has good insights into (in) German grammar.
> Speak into (in) the microphone, please.
> She came into (in) a large sum of money.
> He walked right into (in) a large pit.
> It broke into (in) several pieces.  _(Cf.: _It broke in several places_ - dative.)


These seem to be cases where the semantic difference between dative and accusative is so important that an ambigious _in_ would be too strange to allow it. Would you agree?


----------



## elroy

I'm not sure _why_ "into" is often required in English, but I agree with Dan that it is (more examples: "Could you look into that option for me?", "He's into music and sports", "I ran into my friend at the grocery store", "His behavior played into the worst male stereotypes", "He didn't buy into the idea that education is a right"), so a more useful heuristic might be "accusative if _into_ is correct in English; dative if it is not."

As for "Beziehungen in die Provinz," I'm honestly still confused as to what this is supposed to mean, and I usually find Bernd's explanations very clear.  "_Bis_ in die Provinz" is clear, but "in die Provinz" on its own sounded wrong to me and I would have thought it was a mistake or a typo. 

Also, "the province" in English can only mean one particular province.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Also, "the province" in English can only mean one particular province.


The main difference is that you use a pars pro toto singular in German while you use Plural in English ("the provinces"). Otherwise it is meaning is very similar.


elroy said:


> As for "Beziehungen in die Provinz," I'm honestly still confused as to what this is supposed to mean, and I usually find Bernd's explanations very clear. "_Bis_ in die Provinz" is clear, but "in die Provinz" on its own sounded wrong to me and I would have thought it was a mistake or a typo.


Can you explain your problem with my explanation a bit more?


berndf said:


> In this particular case, the difference is only a tiny nuance. Both express essentially the same fact but they offer a slightly different viewing angle. With dative it expresses the mere existence of the contacts, in accusative the focus is on your ability to use them (reach out to them).


I thought it was rather straight forward. But obviously not.


----------



## Perseas

I may be mistaken, but I feel that "sie haben Beziehungen in die Provinz" is not formal language. It seems to me as an ellipsis. Probably is JClaudeK's (#11) "Beziehungen *zu* (_target) _Leuten (, die) in *der* Provinz (leben)" the formal version of the sentence , but then what would be the difference from "Beziehungen in der Provinz"?


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

What about "the sticks" for Provinz?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> You could replace "Beziehungen in *die* Provinz" by "Beziehungen *zu* (_target) _Leuten (, die) in *der* Provinz (leben)".


Eigentlich nicht. Das würde zu "Beziehungen in *der* Provinz" zusammengezogen werden.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> The main difference is that you use a pars pro toto singular in German while you use Plural in English ("the provinces"). Otherwise it is meaning is very similar.


 I wouldn't use "the provinces" for "the countryside" if that's what you mean.  In US English, "the provinces" means exactly that: the specific group of provinces (divisions within a federal nationstate, such as Canada) the speaker is thinking of. 





> Can you explain your problem with my explanation a bit more?


 I'm just struggling to connect the syntax with what you're saying about the meaning.  Pinning down what's happening at the syntax-semantic interface seems to be requiring a lot of cognitive gymnastics.

Er hat Beziehungen in die Provinz. = Ihm ist dank seiner Beziehungen möglich, sich in die Provinz zu versetzen?  = Er hat Beziehungen, die ihm erlauben, sich in die Provinz zu versetzen? 

Are there any other accusatives that work the same way?


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Er hat Beziehungen in die Provinz. = Ihm ist dank seiner Beziehungen möglich, sich in die Provinz zu versetzen?  = Er hat Beziehungen, die ihm erlauben, sich in die Provinz zu versetzen?


Ehrlich gesagt, elroy, ich kann nicht verstehen, wie Du zu einer solchen Deutung kommen konntest. Ich weiß, dass Deine  einen Zweifel ausdrücken, aber trotzdem...Ein Umzug... Oder auch ''sich in die Lage der Provinzleute versetzen'': weit hergeholt.
Für mich bedeutet _er hat Beziehungen in die Provinz _''er hat Beziehungen, die sich über die Provinz erstrecken''. Ein _bis _vermisse ich in diesem Satz.  Berndfs Erklärung (''focuses on your ability to use them/ reach out to them'') finde ich - mit Verlaub - etwas 'neblig'.

PS. I realised just now that the previous discussion was in English. Sorry. But Mozzerfan's enquiry shows that he (like all others in this thread) understands German well...


----------



## elroy

Das Wort "versetzen" war vielleicht schlecht gewählt, aber ich hatte überhaupt keinen Umzug im Kopf, keine Sorge.  Ich habe damit versucht, Bernds Erklärung irgendwie auf Deutsch wiederzugeben und mir fiel nichts besseres als "sich versetzen" ein. Ich hätte wohl extra dazuschreiben müssen, dass ich bei der Wahl des Verbs nicht sicher war. Jedenfalls ging es bei Bernd auf Englisch um die Fähigkeit, irgendwie (seelisch oder geistig) "in die Provinz" zu _gelangen_ sozusagen, aufgrund der Beziehungen zu den Menschen, die dort sind. Also wenn dieser Akkusativ stimmt, muss man den Satz doch irgendwie mit "in die Provinz" umschreiben können, sodass der Sinn klar wird und man auch nachvollziehen kann, wieso die Struktur "Beziehungen in die Provinz haben" die Bedeutung hat, die sie angeblich hat (allein das Verb "haben" legt ein Präpositionalobjekt mit "in" + Akkusativ gar nicht nahe, finde ich!). 

Wie gesagt, mit "bis" hätte ich keine Probleme, aber der Satz hat eben kein "bis" und Bernd gibt uns eine andere Bedeutung an, auch wenn er die "bis"-Deutung auch für möglich hält.


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> Für mich bedeutet _er hat Beziehungen in die Provinz _''er hat Beziehungen, die sich über die Provinz erstrecken''.


Genauso verstehe ich es auch. 
Ich habe übrigens einige Beispiele im Internet gefunden, wo die Bedeutung von "in die Provinz" eindeutig ist:
_-Expeditionen in die Provinz.
-Zu wenige Zuwanderer ziehen in die deutsche Provinz.
-Die Spuren führen in die Provinz.
-Ab in die Provinz!
-Eine Reise in die Provinz!
-Champions-League-Sieger Colin Bell geht in die Provinz._


----------



## elroy

Perseas said:


> _-Expeditionen in die Provinz.
> -Zu wenige Zuwanderer ziehen in die deutsche Provinz.
> -Die Spuren führen in die Provinz.
> -Ab in die Provinz!
> -Eine Reise in die Provinz!
> -Champions-League-Sieger Colin Bell geht in die Provinz._


 Diese Beispiele sind doch sonnenklar und stellen die normalsten Anwendungen von "in" + Akkusativ dar, sie sind also für ein Verständnis unseres merkwürdigen Satzes leider viel zu rudimentär. 

Fällt irgendjemandem sonst ein Beispiel mit "etwas in + Akkusativ *haben*" ein? 

Mir fällt noch ein: Wenn "Beziehungen in die Provinz haben" geht, geht denn auch "Beziehungen _nach Chicago_ haben"?


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> As for "Beziehungen in die Provinz," I'm honestly still confused as to what this is supposed to mean





Perseas said:


> I feel that "sie haben Beziehungen in die Provinz" is not formal language. It seems to me as an ellipsis.


"Beziehungen in die Provinz"* höre ich hier zum ersten Mal. Auch ich mir kommt diese Formulierung eher seltsam vor.

*In ein paar "Provinzblättern" zu lesen.


----------



## Perseas

elroy said:


> Diese Beispiele sind doch sonnenklar und stellen die normalsten Anwendungen von "in" + Akkusativ dar, sie sind also für ein Verständnis unseres merkwürdigen Satzes leider viel zu rudimentär.


Ja, ich hätte noch schreiben müssen: "Im Gegensatz zu unserem merkwürdigen Satz sind diese Sätze eindeutig". 



elroy said:


> Mir fällt noch ein: Wenn "Beziehungen in die Provinz haben" geht, geht denn auch "Beziehungen _nach Chicago_ haben"?


Meiner Meinung nach geht es um das gleiche Muster.

cross-posted with JClaudeK


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I wouldn't use "the provinces" for "the countryside" if that's what you mean.


No, that is not what it means. The meaning is also listed in Webster's (the provinces : the parts of a country that are away from large cities), so it is probably not a British - American thing but it might be an issue of age. The term is what you call "bildungsbürgerlich" in German. It has often a disparaging meaning and corresponds to the use of _pagi_ (plural of _pagus_) in the late Roman empire: where the hillbillies live, the "pagans".


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I'm just struggling to connect the syntax with what you're saying about the meaning. Pinning down what's happening at the syntax-semantic interface seems to be requiring a lot of cognitive gymnastics.


It is the general semantics of the accusative. As it expresses destination it generally implies purpose and, hence, action. The dative on the other hand has largely a passive connotation.


berndf said:


> In this particular case, the difference is only a tiny nuance. Both express essentially the same fact but they offer a slightly different viewing angle. With dative it expresses the mere existence of the contacts, in accusative the focus is on your ability to use them (reach out to them).


----------



## elroy

I'm sorry, but I still don't get it, and repeating your prior explanation doesn't help.   I understand the accusative very well but as I said I don't see how the construction "etwas in + Akkusativ *haben*" makes any sense whatsoever.  "Haben" is passive; where's the "purpose" or "action" in "haben"?   Can you say "Ich habe Pflanzen in den Garten" to mean "I have plants in the garden that I can access whenever I want"??? 

As for "the provinces," I've never heard it used that way in US English.  But I don't understand why you say "the countryside" isn't what you meant.  "The parts of a country that are away from large cities" is exactly what "the countryside" means.


----------



## Perseas

elroy said:


> I understand the accusative very well but as I said I don't see how the construction "etwas in + Akkusativ *haben*" makes any sense whatsoever.


"Beziehungen in + Akkusativ" does not seem to be an unusual construction at all.
_-Das Thema auf diesem Text ist die Beziehungen in die Familie.
-Wir sind in privaten Beziehungen in das soziale Netz unseres Umfeldes eingebunden...
-Deutsche Firmen prüfen ihre Beziehungen in die Türkei.
-...galt als Netzwerker und hatte Beziehungen in die ganze Welt.
-Mosambik hatte zu Zeiten der DDR sehr gute Beziehungen in die DDR hinein...
-er stammte aus einer wichtigen Familie und hatte Beziehungen in die Politik.
-Madeleine Linscott (Hilary Swank) kannte Short und Short hatte Beziehungen in die besten Familien der Stadt.
-Die Freundin eines der Tatverdächtigen hatte Beziehungen in die Gegend._
(Source: Internet)


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I'm sorry, but I still don't get it, and repeating your prior explanation doesn't help.  I understand the accusative very well but as I said I don't see how the construction "etwas in + Akkusativ *haben*" makes any sense whatsoever. "Haben" is passive; where's the "purpose" or "action" in "haben"?  Can you say "Ich habe Pflanzen in den Garten" to mean "I have plants in the garden that I can access whenever I want"???


Try to visualise a giant octopus sitting in London, Paris or Berlin who *reaches* out with its tentacles *into* the cities of the provinces and firmly hold their "connections" and you got the overall picture.


elroy said:


> As for "the provinces," I've never heard it used that way in US English. But I don't understand why you say "the countryside" isn't what you meant. "The parts of a country that are away from large cities" is exactly what "the countryside" means.



I suppose you wouldn't call cities like Pittsburgh or Detroit which are clear in the provinces and not in the capital "countryside", would you?


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Try to visualise a giant octopus sitting in London, Paris or Berlin who *reaches* out with its tentacles *into* the cities of the provinces and firmly hold their "connections" and you got the overall picture.


 I'll work on it. 


> I suppose you wouldn't call cities like Pittsburgh or Detroit which are clear in the provinces and not in the capital "countryside", would you?


 I wouldn't say they were "in the provinces" because as I said I don't use that phrase that way, but the Merriam-Webster definition you cited ("the parts of the country that are away from large cities") overlaps to a great extent with "the countryside" (I guess the exception would be medium-sized cities).  It says "large cities," not "capital cities"!


----------



## berndf

In policentric countries like the US it is probably less obvious. In French, e.g., _en province_ simply means_ not in Paris_. 

Here is a definition from the open access online Oxford dictionary which matches the use in French and German better than the Webster definition:
(*the provinces*) _British_The whole of a country outside the capital, especially when regarded as lacking in sophistication or culture:_I made my way home to the dreary provinces by train_​


----------



## Dan2

elroy said:


> (allein das Verb "haben" legt ein Präpositionalobjekt mit "in" + Akkusativ gar nicht nahe, finde ich!).





elroy said:


> Fällt irgendjemandem sonst ein Beispiel mit "etwas in + Akkusativ *haben*" ein?


Vielleicht:
"Ich habe keinen Einsicht in jene Welt."


----------



## Perseas

Dan2 said:


> "Ich habe keinen Einsicht in jene Welt."


True. Also some of my examples in #30.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> (*the provinces*) _British_The whole of a country outside the capital, especially when regarded as lacking in sophistication or culture:_I made my way home to the dreary provinces by train_​


 It says "British," so maybe this is a US-British difference after all. 


Dan2 said:


> "Ich habe keinen Einsicht in jene Welt."


 ("_keine_ Einsicht")

I would be on board with "Ich habe [Beziehungen in die Provinz]" by analogy with "Ich habe keine [Einsicht in jene Welt]" but in that case I would be inclined to understand "in die Provinz" as "zur Provinz," which Bernd said it was not.

I think it's starting to grow on me, though.


----------



## Dan2

I had "keinen Einblick" in mind but wrote "Einsicht" by analogy to English "insight".
I think both work: keinen Einblick / keine Einsicht in + Akk haben


----------



## elroy

Yes, you're probably right, but syntactically the prepositional phrases are unrelated to "haben."  Again, because Bernd said that "Beziehungen in die Provinz" was different from "Beziehungen zur Provinz," I wondered if the prepositional phrase was actually governed by "haben," as a way of trying to wrap my head around what I still find to be a strikingly unpalatable German construction.


----------



## berndf

Hier habe eine sehr typische Verwendung gefunden (_Beziehungen in...  _[Akkusativ] _haben_). Vielleicht wird ja meine Erklärung verständlicher, wenn man einen typischen Kontext sieht:
_Leider ist es in vielen Unternehmen so, dass nicht nach Qualifikation befördert wird, sondern je nachdem "wer die besseren *Beziehungen in die Chefetage hat*" (ohne irgendjemandem etwas unterstellen zu wollen). Mit einer Mitarbeiterin wie beschrieben umzugehen, und dann noch mit der Aussicht, dass sie vielleicht die Vorgesetzte wird, ist klarerweise sehr schwierig._​


----------



## bearded

Dank diesem Beispiel ist bernfs Erklärung jetzt ein bisschen weniger 'neblig' oder 'unpalatable', scheint's mir.
Dan2s Beispiel ruft andererseits einen Zweifel in mir hervor: ist der Akkusativ nach ''_Einsicht/Einblick haben in...''  _nur deshalb da, weil in diesen Wörtern die Partikel _ein _zu finden ist, welche hier einem _hinein _entspricht und deshalb (wegen Richtung/Bestimmung..) den Akkusativ erfordert?
Dies wäre dann bei _Beziehungen_ nicht der Fall.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Dan2s Beispiel ruft andererseits einen Zweifel in mir hervor: ist der Akkusativ nach ''_Einsicht/Einblick haben in...''  _nur deshalb da, weil in diesen Wörtern die Partikel _ein _zu finden ist, welche hier einem _hinein _entspricht und deshalb (wegen Richtung/Bestimmung..) den Akkusativ erfordert?


 Du hast den Blick in *die *richtige Richtung!  (= das ist ein Blick in *die *richtige Richtung.)
Das Präfix 'ein-' am Verb 'blicken' verstärkt die Notwendigkeit einer Richtungsangabe aber letztendlich ist die Semantik des Wortes 'Blick' ausreichend.
In meinem Beispiel "Blick in die richtige Richtung" ist es noch offensichtlicher, denn Richtung ist kein Ort sondern eine Zielangabe und das korrespondiert mit der Bedeutung von 'Blick'. Man blickt doch immer irgend*wohin* und nicht irgendwo. 

Ich finde berndfs Tintenfisch-Analogie sehr gut und selbsterklärend.
Ein Aspekt, der glaube ich noch nicht angesprochen wurde, ist die Örtlichkeit des Sprechers. Wenn man in der Provinz lebt, wird man kaum 'ich habe Beziehungen in *die *Provinz' sagen, sondern 'ich habe hier Beziehungen" = "ich habe Beziehungen in *der *Provinz." Somit unterstreicht der Akkusativ auch die Tatsache, dass sich der Sprecher außerhalb der Provinz befindet und dort agiert.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Du hast den Blick in *die *richtige Richtung!


Danke, manfy.
Ein weiterer Aspekt, der hier nicht 'behandelt' wurde - aber für mich keine Nebensache darstellt, ist die Definition des Begriffs ,,Beziehung''. Der Grund, warum ,,Beziehungen in die Schweiz/..nach Bern'' für deutsche Ohren richtig klingt und  Nichtmuttersprachlern hingegen meistens seltsam vorkommt, ist möglicherweise der, dass das Wort ,,Beziehung'' sozusagen psychologisch dynamischer ist als die entsprechenden Ausdrücke in anderen Sprachen.
Ich sitze an meinem Schreibtisch und besitze woanders - auch im Ausland - einige _relazioni. _Die gehören in statischer Weise zu meinem hiesigen, derzeitigen Wesen, es sind Beziehungen, die ich (in meinem Geist)  _hier_, _dort_, _mit _jemandem habe. Ich kann _relazioni_ nur in _der_ Schweiz haben. Deutsche Beziehungen sind anscheinend anders, dynamischer gedacht: etwas, was sich in _Richtung _anderer Menschen und Länder (woanders _hin_) erstrecken kann, also Bezüge, die sich  _auf/an _jemanden (Akk.) richten.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> *Ich sitze an meinem Schreibtisch* und besitze woanders - auch im Ausland - einige _relazioni. _Die gehören in statischer Weise zu meinem hiesigen, derzeitigen Wesen, es sind Beziehungen, die ich (in meinem Geist) _hier_, _dort_, _mit _jemandem habe. Deutsche Beziehungen sind anscheinend anders, dynamischer gedacht: etwas, was sich in _Richtung _anderer Menschen und Länder (woanders _hin_) erstrecken kann, also Bezüge, die sich _auf/an _jemanden (Akk.) richten.


Gerade darum brauche ich ja einen destinativen und keinen lokativen Aspekt. Lokativer Aspekt wäre dann angebracht, wenn es um meine Beziehungen gingen, die ich benutzen kann, wenn ich nicht an meinem eigenen Schreibtisch sitze, sondern mich bereits an den Ort begeben habe. Wenn ich mich von zuhause aus dieser Beziehungen bediene, dann ist der Aspekt auf jeden Fall destinativ. Aber Du hast in sofern recht, als die Motivation, den einen oder den anderen Aspekt zu benutzen immer etwas mit der (aktiven) Benutzung und nicht nur der (statischen) Existenz zu tun hat. Das ist ähnlich wie bei Sätzen wie _Die Straße führt in die Schweiz_. Dort spielt immer auch gedanklich die Benutzung der Straße eine Rolle und nicht nur ihre bloße Existenz.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Lokativer Aspekt wäre dann angebracht, wenn es um meine Beziehungen gingen, die ich benutzen kann, wenn ich nicht an meinem eigen Schreibtisch sitze, sondern mich bereits an den Ort begeben habe.


Dank des Computers und des Forums habe ich _relazioni _im Ausland - z.B. mit Dir - ,die ich ,,benutzen'' kann, ohne mich von meinem Schreibtisch zu entfernen.. Du bist für mich eine Beziehung, die ich in _der_ Schweiz habe.



> dann ist der Aspekt auf jeden Fall destinativ.


Das ist deutsche ,,dynamische'' Logik.


----------



## berndf

Mit "deutscher" Logik hat das wenig zu tun, sondern damit, dass deutsch grammatikalisierte Bedeutungsunterschiede hat, die durch den Verlust von Kuasusunterscheidungen nicht mehr grammatikalisiert sind. _Ich habe Beziehungen in der Schweiz_ und _Ich habe Beziehungen in die Schweiz_ sind natürlich beides legale und sinnvolle Sätze. Sie haben aber nicht dieselbe Bedeutung und welcher der beiden Varianten richtig ist, kommt auf den Kontext an. Wenn Du jetzt in dieser Unterhaltung von Italien aus deine Beziehung mit mir in der Schweiz benutzt, dann ist lokativer Aspekt offensichtlich falsch. Wenn es dir aber nur darauf ankommt auszudrücken, dass du jemanden kennst, das in der Schweiz ist, dann ist lokativer Aspekt passend. In anderen Sprachen, die zwischen Dativ und Akkusativ nicht mehr unterscheiden, ist es nicht notwendig sich zu entscheiden, was man ausdrücken will. Im Deutschen schon.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Wenn ich mich von zuhause aus dieser Beziehungen bediene, dann ist der Aspekt auf jeden Fall destinativ.


Please elaborate.  Das ist alles andere als selbstverständlich! 





berndf said:


> Wenn Du jetzt in dieser Unterhaltung von Italien aus deine Beziehung mit mir in der Schweiz benutzt, dann ist lokativer Aspekt offensichtlich falsch.


 Das verstehe ich auch nicht. 





berndf said:


> _Ich habe Beziehungen in der Schweiz_ und _Ich habe Beziehungen in die Schweiz_ sind natürlich beides legale und sinnvolle Sätze. Sie haben aber nicht dieselbe Bedeutung und welcher der beiden Varianten richtig ist, kommt auf den Kontext an.


 Was ist der Unterschied? Könntest Du für jeden Satz ein Besipielszenario angeben, in dem nur der jeweilige Satz, und nicht der andere, richtig wäre?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht.


Das ganze spielt sich ja nicht an einem Ort ab, sondern an mehreren und überschreitet Grenzen. Darum kann muss lokativer Aspekt falsch sein.


elroy said:


> Was ist der Unterschied? Könntest Du für jeden Satz ein Besipielszenario angeben, in dem nur der jeweilige Satz, und nicht der andere, richtig wäre?


Ich suche lieber nach echten Beispielen anstatt welche zu konstruieren:

_In Norditalien ist ein albanischer Drogenring mit Beziehungen in die Schweiz zerschlagen worden. _-- Hier wird durch den destinativen Aspekt ausgedrückt, dass von Norditalien aus Einfluss innerhalb der der Schweiz ausgeübt wird.
_Die Schweiz hat sich bereit erklärt, eine gewisse Anzahl unbegleiteter Minderjähriger aus Griechenland zu übernehmen, falls diese familiäre Beziehungen in die Schweiz haben._ -- Hier wird durch den destinativen Aspekt ausgedrückt, dass es sich um Verbundenheit über Grenzen hinweg handeln soll.
_Neuere Entwicklungen der Industriellen Beziehungen in der Schweiz_. -- Lokativer Aspekt: es handelt sich um Beziehungen innerhalb der Schweiz.
Hier ist ein interessantes Beispiel:
_Oft werden diese Beziehungen in der Schweiz als «Städtepartnerschaften» bezeichnet._​Dieser Satz bedeutet, dass die Schweizer selbst diese Beziehungen (egal ob zu Städten innerhalb oder außerhalb der Schweiz) als «Städtepartnerschaften» bezeichnen. Im Gegensatz dazu würde dieser Satz
_Oft werden diese Beziehungen in die Schweiz als «Städtepartnerschaften» bezeichnet._​bedeuten, dass Beziehungen zwischen ausländischen und Schweizer Städten allgemein (egal ob innerhalb oder außerhalb der Schweiz) so bezeichnet werden.

Das ganze erinnert mich an endlose Diskussionen hier mit umgekehrten Rollen, wo Deutsche fassungslos fragen, warum es wichtig sein solle, an einer Stelle simple present und an anderer Stelle present progressive zu benutzen, obwohl die Unterscheidung für die Aussage keine Rolle spielt. Das ist halt einfach so, wenn eine Unterscheidung grammatikalisiert ist, dann muss man jedes Mal, wenn man eine Aussage macht, sich entscheiden, in welchen Aspekt man ausdrückt, weil es keinen aspektneutralen Ausdruck gibt. Im Englischen kann man destinativen Aspekt ausdrücken, indem man _into _statt _in _benutzt, man muss das aber nicht, weil _in_ aspektneutral ist. Im deutschen habe ich diese Möglichkeit nicht.

PS: Diese Eselsbrücke könnte vielleicht helfen: Stelle dir vor, es gäbe die Präposition _in_ nicht sondern nur _into_ in _within_ und du müsstest dich zwischen den Satzen
_I have relations into Switzerland_​und
_I have relations within Switzerland_​entscheiden und eine dritte Alternative gäbe es nicht.


----------



## DonHolgo

berndf said:


> Hier ist ein interessantes Beispiel:
> _Oft werden diese Beziehungen in der Schweiz als «Städtepartnerschaften» bezeichnet._​Dieser Satz bedeutet, dass die Schweizer selbst diese Beziehungen (egal ob zu Städten innerhalb oder außerhalb der Schweiz) als «Städtepartnerschaften» bezeichnen.


Ja, eben, egal wohin. Da geht es ja gar nicht um {Beziehungen in der Schweiz}, sondern darum, wie {in der Schweiz} {diese Beziehungen} bezeichnet werden. Insofern finde ich das eigentlich kein gutes Beispiel für die Unterscheidung.


----------



## berndf

DonHolgo said:


> Ja, eben, egal wohin. Da geht es ja gar nicht um {Beziehungen in der Schweiz}, sondern darum, wie {in der Schweiz} {diese Beziehungen} bezeichnet werden. Insofern finde ich das eigentlich kein gutes Beispiel für die Unterscheidung.


Ich finde es sehr gut. Der Dativ ändert komplett das Verständnis des Satzes. Aber du hast Recht, die Unterscheidung ist eine andere als die zuvor beschriebene. Was es trotzdem ganz gut demonstriert, dass der Akkusativ schon allein darum notwendig ist, weil der Dativ die Bedeutung ändert.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Was es trotzdem ganz gut demonstriert, dass der Akkusativ schon allein darum notwendig ist, weil der Dativ die Bedeutung ändert.


Wie würde Dein Beispielsatz denn lauten, falls ,,Beziehungen in der Schweiz'' gemeint wären?  Es wäre vielleicht unmöglich, diese Bedeutung durch bloße Änderung der Wortstellung auszudrücken.

Ich habe übrigens Deine Erklärungen (in der/in die Schweiz) gut verstanden, danke.


berndf said:


> In anderen Sprachen, die zwischen Dativ und Akkusativ nicht mehr unterscheiden, ist es nicht notwendig sich zu entscheiden, was man ausdrücken will.


Ja, so ist es.  Müssten wir unbedingt eine Bedeutung wie ''Beziehungen in die Schweiz'' ausdrücken und betonen, so bräuchten wir, das Adverb_ fino _(bis) hinzuzufügen: _Ho relazioni fino in Svizzera _(ich habe Beziehungen bis in die Schweiz):  der Satz wäre allerdings nicht völlig idiomatisch, weil das Wort für Beziehungen (_relazioni_) - wie schon erwähnt -  auf Italienisch   für ,,destinative'' Präpositionen wenig geeignet ist.  Wir haben irgendwo Beziehungen - ungern irgendwohin.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Wie würde Dein Beispielsatz denn lauten, falls ,,Beziehungen in der Schweiz'' gemeint wären?  Es wäre vielleicht unmöglich, diese Bedeutung durch bloße Änderung der Wortstellung auszudrücken.


Nö, ganz einfach:
_Diese Beziehungen in der Schweiz werden oft als «Städtepartnerschaften» bezeichnet._​
Englisch verwendet übrigens den gleichen Trick, um bloß die Präposition nicht ändern zu müssen: 
In Switzerland these ties are often called "_Städtepartnerschaften_" = _Oft werden diese Beziehungen in der Schweiz als «Städtepartnerschaften» bezeichnet._


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Diese Beziehungen in der Schweiz werden oft als «Städtepartnerschaften» bezeichnet.


Sollte dabei  ,,Beziehungen in der Schweiz'' nicht in Anführungszeichen stehen? Ansonsten klingt (in meinen Ohren) die Wortstellung ungrammatisch.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Oft werden diese Beziehungen in die Schweiz als «Städtepartnerschaften» bezeichnet._ bedeutet, dass Beziehungen zwischen ausländischen und Schweizer Städten allgemein (egal ob innerhalb oder außerhalb der Schweiz) so bezeichnet werden.


Dieser Satz klingt für mich total konstruiert. Glaubst Du wirklich, dass im "echten Leben" jemand so etwas schreiben/ sagen würde? - Ich nicht!

Edit:
Den Originalsatz findet man hier (Wikipedia):


> Diese *Liste von Schweizer Gemeindepartnerschaften* verzeichnet eine Auswahl von Städten und grossen Gemeinden in der Schweiz, die Gemeindepartnerschaften mit Orten in andern Ländern und auch in der Schweiz pflegen. Oft werden diese Beziehungen in *der* Schweiz als «Städtepartnerschaften» bezeichnet.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Sollte dabei  ,,Beziehungen in der Schweiz'' nicht in Anführungszeichen stehen? Ansonsten klingt (in meinen Ohren) die Wortstellung ungrammatisch.


Nein, finde ich gar nicht. "In der Schweiz" ist hier eine Adverbialbestimmung, die "Beziehungen" näher beschreibt. Im Originalsatz hat die Adverbialbestimmung die Verbphrase "werden bezeichnet" modifiziert.

PS: Der Satz braucht natürlich passenden Kontext, um ihn natürlich klingen zu lassen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

bearded said:


> die Definition des Begriffs ,,Beziehung''. Der Grund, warum ,,Beziehungen in die Schweiz/..nach Bern'' für deutsche Ohren richtig klingt und  Nichtmuttersprachlern hingegen meistens seltsam vorkommt, ist möglicherweise der, dass das Wort ,,Beziehung'' sozusagen psychologisch dynamischer ist als die entsprechenden Ausdrücke in anderen Sprachen.
> [...] Ich kann _relazioni_ nur in _der_ Schweiz haben.


Beziehungen erstrecken sich (_auch_ in der deutschen Sprache, aber anscheinend nicht im Italienischen  ) über mehrere Teile, mindestens (und typischerweise) zwei Teile / Beteiligte.
Wenn ich in Beziehung stehe zu jemandem in einem anderen Land, erstreckt sich diese Beziehung also in dieses Land. Es würde nicht dem allgemeinen Sinn von "Beziehung" entsprechen, wenn ich sagen würde, dass ich eine Beziehung in diesem Land habe. Das würde so klingen, als ob ich an dieser Beziehung nicht beteiligt wäre.

Im Italienischen kann man offenbar das Wort "relazione" benutzen wie "Bekannter", wie in "Ich habe einen Bekannten im Ausland". Im Deutschen benutzt man "Beziehung" meist nicht so, sondern denkt an die Beziehung, die eben die Grenze überschreitet bzw. überquert. Die (deutsche) Beziehung ist keine Person. Das hat meiner Meinung nach auch nichts damit zu tun, ob ich diese Beziehung benutze.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> _Die Schweiz hat sich bereit erklärt, eine gewisse Anzahl unbegleiteter Minderjähriger aus Griechenland zu übernehmen, falls diese familiäre Beziehungen in die Schweiz haben._


Ich frage mich gerade, ob der Satz noch verständlich und/oder idiomatisch wäre, wenn man "die Schweiz" durch "Deutschland" ersetzen würde. In diesem Fall hätte man ja keinen Artikel mehr, mit dessen Hilfe man mit dem Akkusativ den "destinativen Aspekt" anzeigen könnte.
"..., falls diese familiäre Beziehungen nach Deutschland haben"? (OK, da muss man wohl "in" durch "nach" ersetzen.)


----------



## διαφορετικός

διαφορετικός said:


> Die (deutsche) Beziehung ist keine Person. Das hat meiner Meinung nach auch nichts damit zu tun, ob ich diese Beziehung benutze.


Der Vollständigkeit halber möchte ich noch den Fall "Ich habe Beziehungen im Ausland" beleuchten, der ja sprachlich nicht falsch ist. Das bedeutet meiner Meinung nach dasselbe wie "Ich habe, wenn ich im Ausland bin, dort Beziehungen, d.h. innerhalb des Auslandes." Die Frage nach der Definition von "Beziehung" ist da durchaus berechtigt. Denn eine gedankliche Beziehung _ins_ Ausland besteht da ja trotzdem. Offenbar ist da eine Beziehung gemeint, die man auch benutzen kann (in gewissem Sinn also eine "dynamische" Beziehung); ich kann diese Beziehungen nur im Ausland benutzen (Telefon und Internet genügen nicht, ich muss körperlich anwesend sein). (Diese Beziehungen _existieren_ nur dann, wenn ich im Ausland bin.)

Hingegen kann (bzw. sollte) man nicht sagen "Ich habe familiäre Beziehungen im Ausland", sondern nur "ins Ausland". Denn hier ist ja (in der Regel) eine andere Art von Beziehung gemeint: eine rein gedankliche, statische Beziehung.


----------

